# DIY Clamps



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

.


----------



## Lancer33 (Dec 9, 2011)

Nice, but if I had to figure out that box joint jig I would probably throw myself on myself on my saw blade.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

You gonna make some of these cman?
That guy is amazing. I've watched some of his tool build videos.
Did you notice he was using his homemade band saw?????


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Forget the clamps. How about that saw sled.


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

*Cool clamps*

That is very impressive ways to make some very strong clamps. I also must agree that sled is totally awesome. He has a video on his youtube page explaining how to use it, but I'm still not sure I could ever figure that thing out:no:.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

I realy like that guys videos. Has anyone see the band saws and jointer he made.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Man, that guy is awesome. I must check out more of his videos. From what I can see, he makes some incredible stuff. Thanks for posting this video.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

He's way over the top Steve.
Make sure you allot yourself some real watch time 'cause he's fascinating to watch.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh wait, I have seen this guy before. He's the one who created the intricate tenoning jig I fell in love with. Yeah, this dude is extremely clever and inventive. He makes some amazing working machines and jigs.

http://woodgears.ca/index.html

http://woodgears.ca/joinery.html


----------



## IPE (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow, this guy is seriously a genius. So calm, smooth, and relaxed..


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

A little fancier than mine.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Pirate said:


> A little fancier than mine.


Yours is cool. Good idea. It's probably stronger than the ones in the video too.


----------



## IPE (Feb 24, 2012)

Pirate said:


> A little fancier than mine.


Haha, yeah but yours got character and like mentioned prob. much stronger.


----------



## pineguy (Feb 26, 2012)

Has anyone made any of these yet? I might try my own style this weekend


----------



## chrisgerman1983 (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice clamps! its a shame he painted them blue though. a nice stain would have been much nicer. I watched some of this guys other videos as well. impressive! I am tempted to order the 3D pentarouter plans :blink: like I need more stuff to do...


----------

